# Spider Prop (Great Stuff) and Paper Mache Body



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Props I finally finished! Although I will most likely add black to the red paint to make the blood look more realistic. (Thanks phobophile ) Anyway I included the spider and the paper mache body. I added clothes to the body to make it look more realistic. Thanks for everyone's help and I hope you like the finished results.
Spider








Paper mache body


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey! Congrats on finishing the spider. It looks great. I love your paper mache body too! He is gross and I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice spider...
looks pretty big

good body ...is it all stuffed with great stuff? or just the ends
yeah def add some black or brown, maybe some blue
maybe add a few white / tan spots for tendons or bone


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, is the whole body mache? That's great!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon - they both turned out great!! The body sure looks different with clothes on....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

spideranne said:


> Wow, is the whole body mache? That's great!


No the spider is made out of Great Stuff. Actually I ended up using more than I figured. I did use chicken wire and newspaper to fill most of the body though. 
Also thanks for the repsonses. Yes Elaine the body does look differernt with clothes. I'm thinking about putting a bone in the leg to give it a better effect. I will take a pic and get your opinions. OH an Lilly I will take your advice and add more color.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG! That paper mache body is sick! ... in a good way : )


----------

